# Biken im Fürther Stadtwald (Alte Veste)



## mattes123 (10. April 2011)

Hi Leute,

bin zuletzt im Fürther Stadtwald paar mal unterwegs gewesen und hab dort einige schöne Trails gefunden. Gibts hier jemanden, der sich genauer auskennt? Ich denke da sollten sich doch auch schöne kleinere Rundkurse finden? Hätte jemand lust, sich regelmäßig dort zu treffen?

Gruß

M.


----------



## Altitude (12. April 2011)

frag mal den Oberförster (Reofahrer) - da wird Dir evtl. geholfen - der kenn den Wald fast so gut wie kein anderer...

...dagegen bin ich ein richtiger Blindfuchs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mattes123 (12. April 2011)

Wärst dabei? Wann würds dir passen?


----------



## Altitude (13. April 2011)

besprechen wir in der windsbar...


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. April 2011)

was wie wo im Stadtwald fahren? Wann habt ihr denn gedacht?


----------



## Altitude (13. April 2011)

mittwochs 18:30 bei den säuen - same procedure than every year


----------



## mattes123 (13. April 2011)

Mittwochs 18:30 schaff ich selten. Da komm ich erst aus der Arbeit... :-( Aber ich schau, dass ichs dieses Jahr mal wieder in die Windsbar schaff 

Ansonnsten noch jemand für alternativ Termine zu haben?


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. April 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> mittwochs 18:30 bei den säuen - same procedure than every year



 Heute wird's nix mehr, geh jetzt dann ne Runde bouldern.


----------



## IKKKE (22. April 2011)

sagt mal: kennt ihr diesen einen trail hinter dem aktivspielplatz?


----------



## mattes123 (26. April 2011)

Wo ist denn da ein Aktivspielplatz? Bin bisher immer vom Parkplatz unter der Veste gleich links den Berg zur Veste hoch und hinter dem Biergarten zu den dirt hügeln entlang den singletrails bergab... Dabei ist mir nie ein Spielplatz aufgefallen.


----------



## IKKKE (26. April 2011)

okay der ist auch nicht direkt bei der alten veste. du musst nach weiherhof fahren. dort findet man dann ( direkt bei den gleisen) den spielplatz und dort gibt es ein paar gute und einen tollen trail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (26. April 2011)

Ah jetzt ja, der tolle Trail. Jetzt weiss ich Bescheid.


----------



## IKKKE (26. April 2011)

ja^^ das war die beste beschreibung die ich habe.
okay ich versuchs mal besser:
zum Aktivspielplatz von der Alten Veste(oben am Biergarten) aus:
entlang dem waldweg richtung dirthügel, dann an der T-Kreuzung rechts fahren. Zu der Linken sind Häuser (bzw. wenn es so ist passt alles) Irgendwann kommt man an einem Altenheim/KH vorbei. hinter dem Haus links halten auf dem weg. jetzt sollte man auf einer straße sein. man kommt dann in eine Y-Kreuzung und fährt auf der anderen Straße den Berg wieder hoch. Schon ist man am  Aktivspielplatz.

Möglichkeit 2: Zum Forsthaus fahren. Dem Marmaris Weg (richtung försterei) fogen bis man zu den Gleisen kommt. Den Gleisen folgen; sobald man eine größere Wiese sieht ist man da.

Vom Aktivspielplatz zum Trail:
Am Spielplatz gibt es eine Kinderrutsche. Auf den Hügel muss man hoch ( geht etwas hinter dem Spielplatz. und dort gibt es dann ein paar wege ( einfach dem der direkt vom spielplatz weg zeigt folgen) und dann sobald man ganz oben ist bremsen auf und genießen  genauer gehts leider nicht.


----------



## mattes123 (26. April 2011)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt! Sobald meine Laufräder wieder am Rad sind, nehm ich den mal in Angriff! :-D ->Deine Beschreibung druck ich mir aus! ;-)


----------



## IKKKE (26. April 2011)

^^ viel glück ich glaube meine beschreibung ist nicht so toll  sobald mein rad wieder ganz ist werde ich mal mein gps montieren und eine kamera mitnehmen und dann mal meine lieblingstrails aufzeichnen und hier posten


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. April 2011)

nein, tu das bitte nicht.


----------



## IKKKE (26. April 2011)

warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (26. April 2011)

weil Leute, die die Trails fahren wollen, da erstmal selber hinkommen sollen. Bisher ist's dort relativ ruhig und wenig ausgefahren, wenn der kleinste Trail als GPS-Track im Netz steht, wird das nicht lange so bleiben.


----------



## IKKKE (26. April 2011)

naja... aber die wege direkt an der veste sind dafür (manchmal) total überladen. mir wäre es lieber das sich die masse verteilt und ehemals gute wege nicht nach 2 wochen gutem wetter kaputt gefahren sind. das problem ist ja das viele 2 trails kennen und diese dann auch immer fahren. und so geht mehr kaputt, als wenn auf einem trail 2-3 fahrer mehr fahren. ich denke man sollte vlt. ein paar gute Runden ( mit Wegen die eine größere Masse Fahrer vertragen) posten damit die Epizentren verschwinden. Die Schmankerl können/ bleiben ja verborgen


----------



## mattes123 (26. April 2011)

Klingt doch nach einem guten Kompromiss!


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. April 2011)

wenn jemand mal die Trails fahren will: ich treff mich morgen 18.30 am Parkplatz oberhalb vom Hotel Forsthaus mit ein paar Leuten, wenn jemand mit will, einfach auch da sein


----------



## mattes123 (27. April 2011)

Bin leider erst wieder Freitag Abend in Nbg... Hätte zum Wochenende jemand Lust?


----------



## IKKKE (29. April 2011)

lust ja , bike nein...  aber es wird bald fertig sein... fahrt ihr eigentlich "nur" an der alten veste oder große/größere Runden?


----------



## MTBermLuS (29. April 2011)

da geht schon bissle mehr. "Alte Veste" lässt bis sich Dillenberg, Druidenstein (oder so) und wer weiß noch wohin ausdehnen. 
Wenn du ne wegbeschreibung willst frag reo oder fahr mal mit. Ich bin eher der "drauflosfahrerundkuckenwasdietoursomitsichbringt" Mensch. ;-)

Reichswald, TG, Moritzberg und co ist auch nett und nein  ich habe keine GPS daten, sowas braucht kein Mensch und macht alles viel zu public.


Umzug ist done, hätte somit auch mal wieder Zeit für ne Runde.....


----------



## Ghost.1 (29. April 2011)

hallo, also ich wäre auch mal dabei. bin schon paar mal dort gewesen aber diese trails bei weiherhof würden mich auch mal interessieren. 

vieleicht hat ja mal jemand lust auf nen night ride?


----------



## IKKKE (30. April 2011)

also brauche keine gps daten. ich kenne die meisten wege da, war nur verwundert, dass es viele gute spots im stadtwald gibt aber hier alles um die alte veste und vielleicht weiherhof geht und nachdem ich schon das ein oder andere mal biker getroffen habe, die ständig nur um die Veste rumfahren wollte ich mal wissen in welche ecke ich hier bin.

Ein Nightride wäre schon mal was aber nachdem meine Lampe echt schlecht ist bin ich dazu ungeeignet. Mit welchen Lampen fahrt ihr da?


----------



## Ghost.1 (30. April 2011)

also wenn ich da fahr bin ich meistens überall unterwegs. also von veste bis hinter zur deponie oder was des ist und dann noch am besten ein bier oder radler am felsen keller 

also ich hab noch nie nen nightride gemacht hab mir aber extra ne fenix ld20 gekauft. nur mal probeweise probiert und ist schon echt hell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mattes123 (30. April 2011)

Wer hätte denn lust, sich morgen mit mir an der Veste zu treffen, um ne Tour zu fahren? Würde mich wirklich mal interessieren! Ich kenne nämlich "nur" die Trails um die Veste...


----------



## Ghost.1 (1. Mai 2011)

wie wäre es mit montag nachmittag? da hätt ich zeit


----------



## mattes123 (1. Mai 2011)

da bin ich noch in der arbeit... :-(


----------



## Ghost.1 (1. Mai 2011)

ab wann wäre es den möglich?


----------



## mattes123 (1. Mai 2011)

Passts bei dir am Dienstag? Bei mir würds ab 16Uhr gehen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Mai 2011)

wie wäre es Dienstag 18.30 an der Alten Veste am Parkplatz? Weil da ist auch der DAV unterwegs


----------



## mattes123 (2. Mai 2011)

OK! Also nicht, dass wir aneinander vorbei reden: der Parkplatz im Wald gleich beim Bahnhof, oder? Oder meinst du direkt an der Veste? Sind die Fahrten des DAV nicht ausschl. für Mitglieder?  Naja, so lässt sich auch sicher neues entdecken 

Erwarte aber nichts zu technisches von mir. Ich komm mitm Hardtail...


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Mai 2011)

nein, der andere Parkplatz oben am Turm bzw. bei der Gaststätte.


----------



## Ghost.1 (2. Mai 2011)

also ob ich das schaff weiß ich noch nicht, dienstag und mittwoch ist immer bissl schlecht weil ich da erst spät nach hause komme. 

also wie ist das mit der DAV? ich dachte auch das mitfahren ist nur für mitglieder. und was mich noch interessieren würde ist wieviele leute fahren da immer so in der gruppe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mattes123 (2. Mai 2011)

Naja, auch wenn das nur eine interne Veranstalltung ist... Sie können einem ja nicht verbieten, hin zu schauen, wo die fahren.  

Ich bin die Woche sicherlich nochmal im Stadtwald unterwegs... ich kann dir ja bescheid geben, sollte es bei dir morgen nicht klappen.


----------



## mattes123 (3. Mai 2011)

Ich muss leider kurzfristig absagen. Ich werd leider nicht rechzeitig mit der Arbeit fertig. Hoffe, du liest das noch rechtzeitig.

Gruß

Mattes


----------



## Gixxeroli (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo Jungs,

bin erst seit kurzem hier und gerade beim Stöbern über Euch "gestolpert".

Bin aus Oberasbach und erst seit kurzem mit dem MTB unterwegs, Kondition mittelmäßig, technisch hmm- denke Anfänger, Bike ist ein Marin "Hawk Hill" (denke das was ihr Hardtail nennt). 
Fahre wenn es der Job zulässt dreimal die Woche immer die gleiche 20Km Runde (Hainberg-Stein-Eibach-Faberwald-Hafen-"Missisipi Queen"-Kanal Ri. Fü-Schwabacher Str. runter-Wiesengrund/Biebert entlang-Hainberg), nur letztens mit nem Kumpel in den Vestner Wald...war geil. Alleine is auf Dauer halt doof.

Wenn Ihr nichts dagegen habt würd ich mich gerne mal anschließen, bin noch kein Profi, aber würde gerne dazu lernen

LG Oli


----------



## mattes123 (5. Mai 2011)

Na logisch! Diese Woche wirds bei mir wohl nichts mehr :-( Vielleicht bekomme ich es morgen Nachmittag hin, wenns die Arbeit zu lässt. Im falle dessen, poste ichs schnell ins Forum. Vielleicht findet sich ja der eine oder andere.


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. Mai 2011)

bei mir gehts morgen nicht vor 18.30


----------



## Gixxeroli (5. Mai 2011)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> bei mir gehts morgen nicht vor 18.30


 
Hmm denke bei mir wird das ebenso sein.

LG Oli

P.S. Ich fahre dann von Unterasbach zum Treffpunkt auch gleich mit dem Bike, dauert dann nochmal 10 min. länger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumo96 (10. Mai 2011)

Hi,
hab ich das richtig verstanden, es gibt einen regelmäßigen Treff Mittwoch 18:30 bei den Wildschweinen? Ich würde gerne mal mitkommen. Ist das eher CC oder Enduro?


----------



## mattes123 (11. Mai 2011)

War leider selbst noch nicht mit dabei...


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Mai 2011)

beides CC-Tempo mit Enduro-Trails 

und ich seh grade, "mattes123" ist als User hier Vergangenheit


----------



## Eschenbiker (11. Mai 2011)

Nein nein... hab nur meinen nic-name geändert ;-) Nach all den Jahren ist mir was "originelleres" eingefallen ;-)


----------



## Rumo96 (11. Mai 2011)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> beides CC-Tempo mit Enduro-Trails



ok, war heute da und weiss jetzt was du meinst


----------



## Eschenbiker (26. Mai 2011)

Ich war heute endlich mal wieder im Stadtwald unterwegs... Hab mein neues Ghost AMR eingeweiht! :-D Wie schauts denn nächste Woche bei euch aus?


----------



## Ghost.1 (26. Mai 2011)

also ich wollte eigentlich schon morgen nachmittag-abend gehen. nächste woche denk ich hab ich aber auch zeit. 

dann sind wir schon zu 2. mit nem amr unterwegs


----------



## Eschenbiker (26. Mai 2011)

Bin leider das komplette WE verplant... Ich werd nächste Woche nochmal posten, wenns absehbar hinhaut.


----------



## d1ke (27. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich würde mich gerne der ein oder anderen Fahrt anschließen, weiß aber nicht ob ihr mir nicht zu krass draufseit 
Käme ich denn mit'm Nerve hinterher? War letztes WE im Stadtwald und bin zumindest nicht an mannshohen Drops vorbeigekommen..

Was dagegen?

Gruß


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Mai 2011)

bei mir wird's am Wochenende auch nix, aber nächste Woche so ab 18.30 werd ich sicher mal im Stadtwald unterwegs sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eschenbiker (27. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte heute Nachmittag/ Abend nochmal fahren. Die drops nehme ich auch nicht. Ich fahr rauf und runter, versuch mich immer an technischere Passagen heran zu tasten... also keine Angst! Ich (zumindest) fahr kein Freeride oder Dirt ;-)


----------



## d1ke (27. Mai 2011)

Wollte vllt morgen im Stadtwald sein. Was du machst klingt aber passend 
Hotel Forsthaus und/oder Zirndorf Parkplatz Veste sind für mich gut zu erreichen. Wo fährst du ein?


----------



## Eschenbiker (27. Mai 2011)

Ich starte direkt an der Veste, bzw Parkplatz (unten) zwischen Bahnstation und der Auffahrt zur Veste... Ich fahr jetzt mal los. Das restliche WE wirds bei mir leider dann nichts mehr. Wär cool, wenns nächste Woche klappt!


----------



## d1ke (27. Mai 2011)

Rock on, alles klar dann weiß ich wo.
Wir lesen ja voneinander. Viel Spaß.


----------



## Eschenbiker (27. Mai 2011)

Also ich war vorhin auch beim besagten "Kindergarten" es gibt echt noch viel zu entdecken...  Hab mich aber auch wieder gscheid verfahren...


----------



## Eschenbiker (30. Mai 2011)

Also, wie schauts die Woche aus?


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. Mai 2011)

morgen 18.30 an der Veste incl. DAV. außer es gewittert.


----------



## Eschenbiker (30. Mai 2011)

Bin dabei - komm aber etwas später nach. Werd wahrscheinlich nicht so früh aus der Arbeit rauskommen... Schick mir doch mal deine Handy Nr. per PN...


----------



## d1ke (31. Mai 2011)

Bzgl. heute negativ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FS190864 (31. Mai 2011)

Hi, bin nächste Woche Di+Mi in Nbg. - beruflich - nehme mein Bike mit. Wann und was fahrt ihr so, könnte Dienstag und Mittwoch nachmittags/abends. Ansonsten: Tipp für Nürnberger Thread...


----------



## Eschenbiker (31. Mai 2011)

Heut hat sich mal wieder gezeigt, dass ich abends schlecht fest was ausmachen kann, da ich nie genau weis, wann ich aus der Arbeit komm :-( Ich selbst mag gern technische Trails und quäl mich dafür auch gern den berg rauf. Sagt einfach an, wann ihr da seid, und wenn ich früh genug weis, wann ich raus kann, poste ichs...


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (1. Juni 2011)

Hey,

wo sind denn die ganzen Alten Nürnberg - Threads? Wird hier ausser mim DAV nichts mehr offiziell zusammen gemacht?
Gerade Tiergarten und Steinbrüchlein fand ich immer sehr nett...

Da bei mir die Saison erst gestern angefangen fänd ich paar kleinere Ausfahrten in humanem Tempo erst mal ganz interessant...abgesehen von den DAV Touren.
Bin arbeitstechnisch leider recht eingespannt um diese Uhrzeiten...Kann eig meistens eher so

Dienstags + Donnerstags Nachmittags.

Greeetz
GLP


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. Juni 2011)

Facebook ist das neue IBC. Web 2.0 und so, wissenschon. Ist aber auch nicht viel mehr los als hier.


----------



## FS190864 (1. Juni 2011)

Dienstag nachmittag wäre ne Massnahme.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (7. Juni 2011)

@Reo-Fahrer: Wie meinst du das? Habt ihr dort ne Gruppe gegründet oder läuft das jetzt alles per PM ab?

@FS190864: Dann solltest du dich mal dem DAV anschliessen 

Da ich nicht jeden und nicht jeden Mittwoch kann wärs für mich gut sowohl Mi als auch Do jemand zu haben mit dem man fahren kann.

Wenn ich mich recht erinner waren die IBC treffen immer Mittwochs oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eschenbiker (7. Juni 2011)

Also Mittwochs klappt bei mir so gut wie nie. Donnerstag wäre schon besser... hätte jemand lust, den Tag als festen Termin zu vereinbaren? Wie gesagt, manchmal kann ich dürch Prüfungen und Arbeit verhindert sein. Aber in der Regel sollte es Donnerstags klappen... Sag mal LesPaul... Bist du nicht kurzzeitig nach Berlin? Wir sollten uns von der critical mass kennen...

Bist du im DAV?

gruß

mattes


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (7. Juni 2011)

Achwas, Mattes, ja!

War weg ja, zwar nicht Berlin, sondern Stuttgart, aber gut aufgepasst 

Bin wieder da 

Donnerstags geht bei mir. Regelmäßig kann ich aber nicht sagen, hängt bei mir auch viel von Arbeit und in wenigen Wochen von Prüfungen und der Vorbereitung für diese ab.
Aber im großen und ganzen gerne!


----------



## Eschenbiker (7. Juni 2011)

Wie sieht denn diese Woche aus? Donnerstag wirds bei mir nichts, aber ab Freitag Nachmittag-Abends würde es sicher bei mir passen, wenn das Wetter mit spielt. Hätte jemand lust?


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. Juni 2011)

jo, Freitag sollte gehen.


----------



## Eschenbiker (8. Juni 2011)

ab wann wärs euch recht? ich kann ab Mittags...


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Juni 2011)

ich frühestens 17.00


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (9. Juni 2011)

wollt ihr alte veste fahren?
moderates tempo oder auspowern?


----------



## Eschenbiker (10. Juni 2011)

ich wäre für moderates tempo! ;-)


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (10. Juni 2011)

dafür wär ich auch  zumind. vorerst^^

wo startet ihr denn?

reo, ich gehe davon aus, dass du mit dem auto direkt hinfährst?
ich werd direkt hinfahren mit dem bike, starte in der nähe von der datev.

uhrzeit?


----------



## Eschenbiker (10. Juni 2011)

ich bin ab 16Uhr draussen... ich schick euch mal meine telefonnr per PN...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d1ke (10. Juni 2011)

Bin am Samstag vor Ort im Wald. Fahre (wenn ich auf keine anderen Biker treffe) ziellos durch den Wald, hier hoch, da runter, links, rechts usw.
Hätte allerdings mehr Lust mit anderen zusammen was zu starten. 
Start 1100 Eingang Veste oder bei den Wildschweinen / Hotel Forsthaus?

Hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## Ghost.1 (10. Juni 2011)

Hey,
bis jetzt bin ich nie dazu gekommen mit zu fahren und gerade wegen dem sogenannten cc-tempo war ich eh bissl abgeschreckt. 

bei moderatem tempo hört sich das schon besser an nur leider wurde ich heute geimpft, da is dann nichts mit sport.

@d1ke: ich hätte schon interesse morgen zu fahren, weis allerdings noch nicht ob ich da zeit habe. müsste nur wissen wo genau du um 11 startest. ich würd ja sagen an der veste ist es am besten.

da fällt mir ein ich muss noch putzen .... war am mittwoch bei richtig schönem regen und matsch im stadtwald unterwegs


----------



## Eschenbiker (10. Juni 2011)

Samstag Vormittag wird bei mir nichts. Muss arbeiten :-/


----------



## d1ke (10. Juni 2011)

Hi Ghost.1,

das klingt schonmal gut. Will am Samstag auch kein übermäßiges Tempo an den Tag legen. 11 Uhr war jetzt erstmal die Hausnummer, wenn du zusagst dann können wir gerne eine fixe Zeit ausmachen.
Startpunkt dann hier oder was? 49.454142,10.972209 (Zirndorf Bahnhof) (@Googlemaps)

Gerne auch Handynummer via PM. Sag einfach bescheid ob du grundsätzlich Lust hast.

Rgds


----------



## Eschenbiker (10. Juni 2011)

Sagt mal, gäbs denn nen Tag unter der Woche, auf den sich möglichst viele einigen könnten? Dann würden sich wenigstens immer mal 2,3 Leute regelmäßig finden... Mir wär der Donnertag ganz lieb.  Ich würde hier auch keine Rennen fahren wollen, sondern einfach gemütliche Runden...


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (10. Juni 2011)

Bei mir würde meistens Montags, Dienstags oder Donnerstags gehen. Montags erst ab 18 Uhr.
Bevorzuge aber Tiergarten/Steinbrüchlein, alles andere is immer erst ein tierisches rumgekurve^^


----------



## d1ke (10. Juni 2011)

Donnerstag nach Feierabend klingt super, allerdings kann ich erst ab August weil vorher Do Laufen angesagt ist.


----------



## d1ke (10. Juni 2011)

So:
Ich stehe morgen um 1200 hier: 49.454142,10.972209 Bahnhof Zirndorf, Eingang Richtung Alte Veste am Stadtwald.
Wer kommt, kommt!

Gruß


----------



## Ghost.1 (10. Juni 2011)

ich komm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d1ke (10. Juni 2011)

yeah


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (14. Juni 2011)

Wie siehts denn die Woche aus?

Schliesse mich morgen dem DAV an um 18:30. Noch jemand dabei?

Ansonsten hätte ich mit Eschenbiker für Sa. oder So. was am Steinbrüchlein ausgemacht, wie siehts aus?


----------



## d1ke (15. Juni 2011)

Bin berufsbedingt erstmal eingespannt und kommenden Do-So in der Fränkischen.
@Ghost.1 Warst du gestern in Onohe?


----------



## Ghost.1 (15. Juni 2011)

ne war ich net... hätte mal schauen sollen wann die öffnungszeiten sind ... nicht unter der woche, obwohl im moment ferien sind


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Juni 2011)

GibsonLesPaul schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn die Woche aus?
> 
> Schliesse mich morgen dem DAV an um 18:30. Noch jemand dabei?




hab dich garnicht gesehen


----------



## Ghost.1 (15. Juni 2011)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> hab dich garnicht gesehen



kannst wohl in die zukunft schauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Juni 2011)

nachdem der DAV dienstags fährt, steht Gibson entweder heute alleine am Tiergarten oder er meinte Dienstag....


----------



## Halabaloozah (18. Juni 2011)

Heyho,

bin auch ums Eck beheimatet und muss meine Plautze loswerden, bräuchte mal ne Hausrunde (ab OAS) durchn Stadtwald (das gute liegt ja oft so nahe).

Würd mich hier mal gerne einklinken...
...so regelmäßige Sachen wie DAV krieg ich oftmals nicht hin, daher spontanius...?


----------



## Eschenbiker (21. Juni 2011)

Mahlzeit. Bin heut gegen 19Uhr an der Veste unterwegs... Wer bock hat, sich zu treffen -> PN. Bis dahin


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (29. Juni 2011)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> nachdem der DAV dienstags fährt, steht Gibson entweder heute alleine am Tiergarten oder er meinte Dienstag....



^^ich dachte die fahren Mittwochs, hatte sich aber eh erledigt. 
War aber gestern dabei. 
Waren aber zu viele Leute finde ich, war nicht flüssig genug, aber trotzdem schön endlich mal paar Trails an der AV kennen zu lernen 

Nächste Woche 5.7. wieder mit dem DAV, diesmal Ziegelstein!

Ansonsten auch gerne mal spontan. 

Muss jetzt bis 18.7. nur noch lernen, keine Uni mehr...also daher


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Juni 2011)

Ja, gestern waren es zu wenig Guides oder zu viele Mitfahrer, gute 35 Leute auf drei Gruppen. Ich war mit 9 Leuten bischen flotter unterwegs, knapp 40km. Das war ganz ok


----------



## Eschenbiker (29. Juni 2011)

Sind die Gruppen konditionell unterteilt? Muss in dieser Hinsicht noch bischen was machen :-( 

Hätte bei trockenem Wetter morgen Abend jemand bock?


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (29. Juni 2011)

Naja, konditionell unterteil...schon irgendwie.

2 Gruppen waren eher technisch unterwegs, die eine schnell technisch die andere human und schon wieder fast zu langsam.
Die 3. Gruppe fuhr - O-Ton - schnell und lang. Das müsste wohl Reo's Gruppe gewesen sein.

Morgen wär ich dabei...schon wieder AV?


----------



## TWIERTZ (7. November 2011)

Hallo, hat jemand Lust auf Trail-Nightride?

Wer fährt denn mal an der Alten Veste? - Oder bin ich im falschen Forum. 
Suche Kontakt.


----------



## Baddi82 (7. November 2011)

Servus, 

mein Startpunkt ist genau zwischen alte Veste und Dillenberg  bin aber meistens eher am Dillenberg unterwegs, da ich mich an der alten Veste nicht so gut auskenne und mir es im Sommer da immer ein bisi zu voll war 
Schaffs zur Zeit aber auch nur am WE, da ich unter der Woche zu lange arbeiten muss... wenn das für dich auch eine Option wäre....?


----------



## Ghost.1 (7. November 2011)

also ich hätte mal lust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baddi82 (7. November 2011)

Dillenberg am WE oder alte Veste Nightrail?


----------



## Ghost.1 (7. November 2011)

dieses we kann ich nicht, unter der woche ist eigentlich auch kein problem da es ja schon um 19 uhr recht dunkel ist kann man das dann ja schon nightride nennen


----------



## NightKids (13. Dezember 2011)

fahre seit paar wochen öfters in der gegend rum (alte veste, zirndorf wald).
wann ist das nächste treffen dort (habe selten jemanden dort gesehen)


----------



## harrybaby (18. Dezember 2011)

Night ride geht nicht sehe zu schlecht


----------



## NightKids (20. Dezember 2011)

ich habe nichtmal beleuchtung oder sowas am fahrrad 
also mir wäre tag auch lieber, egal obs stürmt oder schneit


----------



## MTB-Ghostrider (24. Juni 2012)

Ich komme aus der Gegend und würde gern mit anderen Bikern zusammen durch die Trails, falls jemand Lust hat ich wäre gern dabei !


----------



## microbat (24. Juni 2012)

guckst du da:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490190
die letzte Seite...


----------

